# Sam's Hips



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Today I had to take Gala for her final Hip and Elbow OFA certification. I decided to have Sam's done as well, not to send to OFA, but just to give me a peace of mind since I've never seen them and I do Agility with him. Right from the Vet's mouth..."Beautiful hips for a 6 year old!"







I have been so blessed with Sam, for those who don't know, he is a foster I kept when he was 14 months old. I could have never asked for a better temperament, nerves, beauty and health in a GSD. If I could clone him, I would have 20 like him!!







He is my heart and soul dog and I cannot even imagine life without him.
Here are his hip x-rays....
















His Elbows also look great...


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

That is great news! I am glad you had it done so you can rest assured he is healthy. Sounds like he is the perfect GSD! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I agree - awesome news and it does give you peace of mind to know that he is healthy and can continue with Agility!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Great news x2


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Great again!!!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, those are great....looks like a 2 yr olds.

Good boy Sam!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh there are my Sam's innards!! They do look good for his age!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome Sam


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, his hip are, now how is his gut? Back to solid poops, I trust.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, his gut is much better these days.









Thank you everyone!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

So glad to see he did so well too and that he is feeling better!!!


----------

